# Game 3: Los Angeles Lakers (2) vs Utah Jazz (0) - 5/9



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/10togo.png">

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/LALUTA3.png">​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This will be the toughest game of the series, in my opinion. If we can get through this, it'd be fantastic. We can't give up so many rebounds and second chance points on the road, though, especially at EnergySolutions Arena. We just need to execute, and keep doing what we've been doing offensively. Defensively, we need to make sure we pick it up a little bit. Their crowd is going to be loud and crazy, so we need to shut them up as fast as possible.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, this is my only predicted loss of the series. I'd love to be wrong and see them beat them in Game 3 and go on to sweep.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

If they beat the Jazz in this game I will be shocked. Utah plays very well at home, and I'm sure they will put everything on the line in this game. 

This could work to the Lakers advantage if Utah comes out playing tight, knowing they have to win this game. Lakers should come out relaxed in this one, knowing all the pressure is on Utah.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

jazz are going nowhere with boozer sucking ***

i dont see him getting out of that slump anytime soon... much of his struggle has to do with the lakers size and length down low


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Not going to be easy. Jazz has'nt had a great playoff game since round 1. Im a bit worried they may finally lay one tomorrow.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Have a little faith, huh? Naw, it'll definately be tough. The Jazz should be a little more fired up on D. As kobe says, we just have to execute. We can't get rattled by their crowd and I don't think we will. The question is can we continue to force turnovers and keep them shooting a low percentage. If we win tomorrow, I will finally be convinced that we can win a title this year.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Faith is something but some plain realism tells us that they're due for a good game and a win and after such a mean streak we're due for a loss. And Vlade is due for a good game, too if I circled the right dates.

Kobe seems confident as hell though (he said something along the lines of "The basket is 10 feet high wherever you go), so I hope that continues to be contagious and the rest of the team is fired up.

I'd love to see Fisher absolutely torch them again and preferably I'd like them to boo teh crap out of him and Kobe... because we all know what happens then.

Overall, like I said in the refs thread, I have a pretty bad feeling about this one (although it seems there is no reason for it considering what the Lakers have been doing in the past month)...

Go Lakers!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> This will be the toughest game of the series, in my opinion. If we can get through this, it'd be fantastic. We can't give up so many rebounds and second chance points on the road, though, especially at EnergySolutions Arena. We just need to execute, and keep doing what we've been doing offensively. Defensively, we need to make sure we pick it up a little bit. Their crowd is going to be loud and crazy, so we need to shut them up as fast as possible.


Your posts sound like pregame interviews.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

jazz are a lot more dangerous at home... Not worried about the series but I wouldn't be surprised if we lose in utah


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

as long as we win all of our home games...we r in great shape


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Your posts sound like pregame interviews.


I'd do better than Craig Sager or Ric Bucher.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I'd do better than Craig Sager or Ric Bucher.


Bucher yes, Sager no.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> I'd do better than Craig Sager or Ric Bucher.


cool avy!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Bucher yes, Sager no.


Hahaha, okay fine, maybe not better than Sager.



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> cool avy!


Thanks...I got it from the ad they had in the Los Angeles Times on Tuesday.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They also had these ads:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I actually hope the jazz use some sorta junk defense against Kobe tonight, he's gonna face some strange things if we reach the Finals or even the next rd so we need to get used to it and how to counter it.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

It's almost time to ball!!! GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> I actually hope the jazz use some sorta junk defense against Kobe tonight, he's gonna face some strange things if we reach the Finals or even the next rd so we need to get used to it and how to counter it.


ya ur right, honestly i wont be surprised to see if utah throws in some sort of zone defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

In Games 1 and 2, Utah played a little zone, but the Lakers knew how to counter it for the most part (which is rare, considering we usually suck against the zone).

About 30 minutes until Game 3! Can't wait! Let's take one in Utah and put them in a hole that they're not going to come out of! Let's make it 7-0 in the playoffs, and show who the best team in these playoffs is!

GO LAKERS! I hope Derek Fisher EXPLODES on Utah, and I know Kobe will take offense to any boos towards D-Fish, so he should be good to go.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Here's an interesting tidbit (per LG):
"The Lakers only trailed the Nuggets for a total of 15:55 over 4 games. They were tied for 9:26, which means they led for 166:39 or 9,999 seconds.

So far, they have only trailed the Jazz for a total of 5:06. They've been tied for 1:57 and have led for 88:57 or 5,337 seconds.

Total so far, they have led for 255:36 while their opponents have led for 21:01, which means they've led for 88.75% of the time vs. 7.3% for their opponents.

The longest continuous time they spent trailing an opponent was 6:36 in the 2nd quarter of game 1 vs. the Nuggets during which time they trailed by a maximum of 8 points. The 8-point deficit they faced during this time has also been the largest deficit they've faced so far in the postseason.

Only in game 2 vs. the Nuggets did they ever trail in 2 separate quarters of the same game."

Let's extend this!!!

p.s.: Kobe's not played fewer minutes since 00 (he's played more than 43 minutes in every post season since). So there is a lot of fuel in that tank should we have a close game at our hands, imo.

Go Lakers!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Those were probably the worst home introductions I have ever seen.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That's how we want to start.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Deron is a pretty good three point shooter, man.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

****, Fish has 2 fouls already. I hope Farmar doesn't stink it up.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

**** I hate playing in Utah


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Meh, an 8-0 run for the Jazz. Sloppy play all across the floor by the Lakers.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Go Lakers! I hate Utah too.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Farmar has a +/- of -10! It's just enfuriating to watch him play "defense" out there. We need Fish back as soon as possible.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Can we get make a ****ing layup... DUNK THE ****ING BALL


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Horrible second quarter. I'm speechless.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

the ref's are killing me


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Nah, I think it's been a pretty evenly officiated game. The Jazz are playing much better D and our guys seem lost.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nah i saw a few calls that were questionable that went against us but meh. I figure the Jazz are gonna get a few calls at home. We need to man the **** up and start taking care of the ball. Pau needs to toughen up and start taking to Okur and Boozer.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Terrible 2nd quarter...just terrible. No idea how we're only down by 9. But I'll take it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think this is one of those times were Kobe should probably ditch the team concept, and go ballistic in the third.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Farmar?!! What the **** is up with you? Shake it off and take it to these guys! Youre better than this!


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

pau played like **** the first half


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I think this is one of those times were Kobe should probably ditch the team concept, and go ballistic in the third.


What scares me is that he probably will. I think we'd have a much bigger chance playing the way we played until Fish went out. Great ball movement, being agressive, taking care of the ball and taking wise shots... after those 3 minutes it just fell apart.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe needs an MVP like half


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Offensive goaltending anyone?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> Offensive goaltending anyone?


On the shot from Brewer? If that was offensive-goaltending, ally-oops wouldn't be legal.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

At least Kobe is getting hot... Not time to play D


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That dunk was awesome.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Down 7, the Jazz shoot 2. Meh, I don't know, if nobody outside of Kobe heats up this could be a loss.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

harpring has to one of the less favorite player

dudes just playing the wrong sport


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

This is not over! 7 points down going in the 4th. If someone else get's it goint (Pau, Odom) we could crawl back.

BELIEVE! GO LAKERS!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odom and Kobe sitting... To start the fourth. What the ****?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We need stops, and we cant get them without fouling.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Why the **** is the 2nd unit in the game when we're down by only 7=!"#=!"=#"!=?!"?#"!?#?"!#"!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Phil has lost us this game tonight. Putting the 2nd unit in when the starters cut down the lead to 7 has the Jazz up by double digit again and the crowd in it. Horrible coaching.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

STOP FOULING PLEASE...

It's getting old.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Phil rests Kobe, Odom and Farmar to start the fourth when we were finally making a run... This is the playoffs.. These guys just sweap the series before.. They had plenty of rest.. This is the time to go the distance...

Add that to the nut hugging by the refs for Utah.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Phil has lost us this game tonight. Putting the 2nd unit in when the starters cut down the lead to 7 has the Jazz up by double digit again and the crowd in it. Horrible coaching.


I couldn't agree more.. Kobe was rolling.. Fisher was hitting the open shots.. Those four plays by Sasha and Farmar just totally killed any momentum Kobe built up going into the fourth.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe and 1


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

At least our passing suddenly looks better


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe is so sick.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Momentum shift. If we don't cut down the lead now, we won't do it tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

5 point lead... GET A STOP


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow... We cant rebound for ****.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Odom needs to Box ****ing Out.. Jesus Christ. Don't look at the ball, find ****ing Boozer first.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Cris said:


> Wow... We cant rebound for ****.


No. No, we can't! :curse:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

As poorly as we played in the 2nd quarter we're right in this, much closer overall than the Jazz were at Staples. Granted that doesn't mean **** if we lose tonight, but it seemed like our players needed a half to adjust to the physical game that is being allowed by the refs. I'm sure they'll make the proper adjustments for Game 4 regardless of the outcome tonight though.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Get a stop for the love of god


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe Bryant!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

STOP ****ing FOULING FOR THE LOVE OF GOD...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****ing Pathetic.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fish to the line!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Ouch, could've been a 2 point game.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

We can steal this! Let's go Lakers!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Our inability to get a stop has killed us tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Game Over


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

That was a sad 1:00 span.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Luke for 3


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We're lucky Kobe didn't sprain his ankle there.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

wtf was that kobe?


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

We're very lucky he didn't sprain his ankle.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

WTF Luke!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Luke ****ing Walton!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Dominate24/7 said:


> WTF Luke!


That probably had more to do with Korver, than luke himself.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

And that's the game. 

BTW, I hate Okur!


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Cris said:


> That probably had more to do with Korver, than luke himself.


I'm venting here.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh well... We just have to come back and ball on sunday.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, we took their best punch and almost pulled away the W. I can definitely see us winning Game 4... Pau needs to grow a pair and perhaps we stand a chance.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> Well, we took their best punch and almost pulled away the W. I can definitely see us winning Game 4... Pau needs to grow a pair and perhaps we stand a chance.


True, true. Let's take it to them on Sunday.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

**** that! No one showed up except Kobe today and we still almost pulled out the win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Such a disappointing loss. We had our chances and we ****ing blew it.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I just thought we played too casual to start the game we got ahead and acted like the Jazz weren't gonna fight hard we got careless with the ball early and let the Jazz control the whole game. Kobe probably started too late he needed to drop 50 on the Jazz with Farmar playing like crap and Sasha doing nothing. 

Of more concern was Gasol soft play he flopped too much for foul calls and he played too tenative. Odom was passive as well. 

I'm not that upset other than we've given the Jazz alot of hope and may have jump started Boozer's game.

I think Kobe should come out attacking next game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We also have to address the rebounding!! The 2nd chance points killed us in the 4th!


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

Gasol Gasol Gasol

key to next game
he needs to show up


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> We also have to address the rebounding!! The 2nd chance points killed us in the 4th!


I agree but the Jazz played harder than we did tonight. We didn't have much focus or flat out effort the Jazz played desperate. 

what the **** was Farmar doing is my question.

Is he scared why has he lost confidence. 

On another note Kobe made some spectacular plays tonoight dunking on AK and then the pass to himself jam wow.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Personally, I thought game three would be a Utah victory. But I didn't really think they would win because of simple fundamental collapses on the defensive end. Gasol's failure to box out for rebounding was terrifying tonight. This isn't really a surprise to most of us, because he hasn't been very effective agaisnt more physical teams like Utah. But tonight was down right sad at times. 

Lakers bench didn't really show up either. Sasha and Farmar were so bad in limited minutes that Phil had no choice but to yank them quickly. Turn overs, and horrible shot attempts.. 

Phil made some odd substations, and poor choices in the end in my opinion. But that was the least of the Lakers worries.

If you that to some of the bad calls being made, the Lakers were never able to build up any steam. A loss tonight is not the end of the world, but the Lakers will be tested Sunday. They will need to come into Utah Sunday and handle their business better. A loss on Sunday is like starting this series all over and giving Utah confidence to make a come back.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Nifty numbers:
Gasol went 0-0 from the FT line in 40 minutes of play, grabbed 6 rebounds and comitted 5 turnovers. Easily his worst game as a Laker in the postseason (if not in the whole season he's been with us).
Farmar and Sasha combined for 0-9 shooting. On top of that Jordan is 1-14 this series. Pair that with Kobe's 0-6 from beyond the arc and the team shot a horiffic 5-23 (22%) from the 3PT line. All that while comitting 18 freaking turnovers (around 11 or 12 in the 1st half I believe). They also let Carlos Boozer grab 20 rebounds (60% of all the Jazz rebounds).

Honestly, I can't believe that we were down by 3 with 2 minutes to go...

They'll regroup and take Game 4 with some more urgency. At least I hope so...

good night


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

pau's glaring weakness is becoming more and more apparent.. he let boozer grab 20 boards because he's too weak to box him out. i think he looked a little discombobulated out there too. 

kobe's playing the best basketball i've seen him play in a while. i like the way he's been playing.

if we could have stopped either okur or boozer, we would have won this game i think. okur got too many open shots.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> I agree but the Jazz played harder than we did tonight. We didn't have much focus or flat out effort the Jazz played desperate.
> 
> what the **** was Farmar doing is my question.
> 
> ...


and the homecourt factor as well they only lost 4 times all year at home, we will be ready in game 4 though and we will play better


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

I thought we had some really bad calls that stopped our momentum when we were trying to make a run. But Okur and Boozer beat us. Okur keeps drifting out to the 3 point line most of the time when Deron is driving in the line, someone needs to cut back with Okur and not give him open looks. I think Phil will make the proper adjustments for game 4.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Okay...other than Kobe, a sub-par game all around. Did anyone really think we were going to go undefeated in the playoffs??? Pau will come back after his worst game as a Laker and we will make the necessary adjustments for game 4. Even playing sub-par ball, we still could have won the game.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Very dissapointing game by Gasol, but I'm sure he'll bounce back in game 4, and the Lakers will make the proper adjustments to win the game.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

This was a disappointing loss. Although I expected us to be down heading into the 4th quarter, I was hoping that we could put together a run and steal it. Alas, we came up short.

Perhaps a positive is that we were able to stay in the game while Deron, Boozer, and Okur were having big nights and Gasol and our bench didn't quite have the game I was hoping. I expect Deron and Boozer to have big games at home, but I don't want to see Okur having that kind of game again.

Hopefully, we make the adjustments and are ready tomorrow.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> Okay...other than Kobe, a sub-par game all around. Did anyone really think we were going to go undefeated in the playoffs??? Pau will come back after his worst game as a Laker and we will make the necessary adjustments for game 4. Even playing sub-par ball, we still could have won the game.


I don't think anyone thought we'd go undefeated, especially during this round. The problem isn't the loss as much as it's the exploitation of this teams weakness. A Lack of post presence on the defensive end of the floor. A lot of us figured Bynum would be back by now, and this wouldn't become an issue. But teams with good coaches and strong big men are going to attempt to open up this weakness each game. Which in my opinion is something to be concerned about.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Can I at least ask that the referees call the pushoffs on Boozer? He does it repeatedly.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Can I at least ask that the referees call the pushoffs on Boozer? He does it repeatedly.


What happens in Utah stays in Utah.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Radman has yet to play well in the playoffs. We need something from the 3 spot whether it is from he or Luke.

Pau couldn't control the ball and his turnovers really jumpstarted the Jazz. He played very passively and when that is combined with Odom having to defend a center, we get pounded on the boards.

Farmar needs to step it up as well. Williams was getting by our point guards too easily. But all this and we still had a chance at the end. I'm not really worried.


----------

